# Smart Meter disconnects explained....



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

heres the canada link to the clip

http://watch.discoverychannel.ca/how-its-made/season-18/how-its-made-18-episode-6/#clip553986


----------



## Aldo Moretti (Aug 29, 2011)

I read a post by someone who claimed to be a 24 year employee of a PG&E meter shop. He said it was a motorized disconnect switch that was used in the meters made by Landis+Gyr and GE. I also found an ad on Craig's list for a Landis+Gyr meter that said it had a motorized disconnect switch. To me, that would make the most sense, it would not require a holding current, and only take a pulse to rotate the motor (rotor) to break contact.
Using lighting contactors and motor starters, the relays are very big for a 200 amp switch, have heat sinks, and are larger than an electrical meter that has no heat sinks. Perhaps that is one reason that these new SmartMeters have started fires.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

the smart meters have started fires?? Link please


----------



## Aldo Moretti (Aug 29, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> the smart meters have started fires?? Link please


It is more about the installation of SmartMeters that have started numerous fire here in California.
The problem is, these non-electricians that PG&E sub-contracted to do the installs are not electricians. They are paid $25 per hour and told to hustle.
They are expected to install 24 meters in a day, and are incentivized to really "slap-um-in". Any meters installed over the number of 25 in an 8 hour day are rewarded with a bonus of $25.
Anyone who has ever done meter change outs knows how to do it properly, but these kids don't know what trouble is. Haste makes waste, and these puppies have no clue.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Wow a whole $25 bonus after taxes (if they do that) that's big money!


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

How long could it possibly take to replace a meter? Even with a lock, can't see it taking more than 5 minutes once you're standing in front of it. And how does doing it quickly cause a fire? You can't get the ring on if it's not fully seated. And they don't go in upside down, do they?


----------



## Aldo Moretti (Aug 29, 2011)

Sparky J said:


> Wow a whole $25 bonus after taxes (if they do that) that's big money!


They love doing apartment buildings, but hate being given routes like where I live. The streets are narrow, houses spread out, long steep driveways, and about 28 % percent refusal rate in this area. Those puppies would be very lucky to be able to install 8 meters in a day up here. And they have their autocratic bosses to answer to. Their job must be living hell.


----------



## Aldo Moretti (Aug 29, 2011)

B W E said:


> How long could it possibly take to replace a meter? Even with a lock, can't see it taking more than 5 minutes once you're standing in front of it. And how does doing it quickly cause a fire? You can't get the ring on if it's not fully seated. And they don't go in upside down, do they?


It sounds like you have never changed out a meter. The list is long on how to do it right, what to look out for and not to do it "in-a-heavy-hurry".


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Aldo Moretti said:


> It sounds like you have never changed out a meter. The list is long on how to do it right, what to look out for and not to do it "in-a-heavy-hurry".


Enlighten me Aldo, I've got time.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I don't think it's about speed I think it's about knowing what to look out for. Those fires were probably waiting to happen they just needed some help. That help was the guy yanking the old one out and forcing the new one in some old decrepit can with shi$$y jaws.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> the smart meters have started fires?? Link please


Start here: http://emfsafetynetwork.org/?page_id=1280



B W E said:


> How long could it possibly take to replace a meter? Even with a lock, can't see it taking more than 5 minutes once you're standing in front of it.* And how does doing it quickly cause a fire? You can't get the ring on if it's not fully seated. And they don't go in upside down, do they?*


It is very easy to misalign the meter where it makes contact with the _*side*_ of the jaws if it is put in slightly crooked. Most of the problems are because the "installer" forces the meter in and breaks the insulating jaw mounts. 

You right about the ring. 

And yes, they can be put in upside down. Was an old trick with mechanical meters, to turn it upside down for a good part of the month then put it rightside up before the meter reader saw it. It is that and people bypassing them with wire that made the use of the locks so prevalent. 



Sparky J said:


> I don't think it's about speed I think it's about knowing what to look out for. *Those fires were probably waiting to happen they just needed some help. That help was the guy yanking the old one out and forcing the new one in some old decrepit can with shi$$y jaws.*


See what I wrote above, and this post: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f9/loose-meter-jaw-fix-31394/index2/#post591368


And if you look at the disconnect contact assemblies in the video clip posted by jakeparr, you'll see they aren't very beefy. IMHO they'd be hard pressed to carry 100 amps without heating up.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Aldo Moretti said:


> It sounds like you have never changed out a meter. The list is long on how to do it right, what to look out for and not to do it "in-a-heavy-hurry".


You can't just walk up and replace a meter can you? What if the person inside the residence requires constant electricity for a medical device and the guy runs into problems or damages the meter causing hours of delay?

Don't you have to have permission first? Are the special residences flagged by the POCO?


----------



## Aldo Moretti (Aug 29, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> You can't just walk up and replace a meter can you? What if the person inside the residence requires constant electricity for a medical device and the guy runs into problems or damages the meter causing hours of delay?
> 
> Don't you have to have permission first? Are the special residences flagged by the POCO?


Here in northern CA, PG&E hired an out of state contractor (Wellington Energy) to deploy the new SmartMeters. These unskilled laborers have been caught on tape and photos doing all kinds of sneaky and dangerous things. They have cut locks and chains, hopped fences, threatened customers, and sneak in and yank meters without telling anyone in the building first. Sometimes, they are doing it under full load. They have to don riot gear in some areas.
There have many confrontations here in Marin, and the new meters are not very well received at all in many areas. In my area, there is a 28 % flat out refusal rate. I refused them, and anyone can not enter my property without an appointment. I keep my gates locked, and if anyone hops the fence, I will pick up a pitchfork and run them off, then call the police.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Me personally will never pull or install a meter under load. There was just an incident with a poco guy that blew himself up pulling a meter under load. 

If the electric oven is on, or a stove top element, or water heater, it's going to arc over.


----------

